# Είναι τυφώνας ή κυκλώνας ο Σάντι (ή η Σάντι);



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Είναι _*κυκλώνας*_ ή *τυφώνας* αυτό που χτύπησε τη Νέα Υόρκη; Γιατί όλοι γράφουν _μετα-τροπικός_ και κανένας δεν γράφει *μετατροπικός*; Είναι θηλυκός ή αρσενικός, *η* Σάντι ή *ο* Σάντι; (Για να μη ρωτήσω αν είναι η _Σάντι_ ή η _Σάντυ_... 1.250:70 η αναλογία  )

Αν κρίνω από τα φετινά ονόματα, πρέπει να είναι «η Σάντι», ανάμεσα σ' έναν Ραφαήλ και έναν Τόνι. Αλλά έχουν παραμπερδέψει οι ονοματολογικές συμβάσεις και χάθηκα. Θα είμαστε ευγνώμονες για κάθε μεταφραστική, ορολογική ή επεξηγηματική συνεισφορά σας που θα κάνει τα πράγματα πιο απλά. Προς το παρόν, από το Slate magazine:

*What Is the Deadliest Kind of Storm?
Ranking firestorms, blizzards, hurricanes, and typhoons.
*By Forrest Wickman|Posted Monday, Oct. 29, 2012
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...cane_sandy_compared_to_typhoons_cyclones.html

*As Hurricane Sandy has churned toward the East Coast bringing life-threatening flooding and high winds, it has also been called a tropical cyclone, a “nor'easter on steroids,” and a Frankenstorm. What kind of storm tends to be the most dangerous?*

The typhoon. _*Typhoon*_ is the name for a strong tropical cyclone in the northwest Pacific Ocean, around East or Southeast Asia, while _*hurricane*_ is the name for a strong tropical cyclone in the north Atlantic Ocean or the northeast Pacific Ocean, around North and Central America. _*Cyclone* _is the more generic name for these strong tropical storm systems around the world, but the name is also used to refer more specifically to the powerful storms that form in the Indian Ocean or around Australia. Of the three main kinds of cyclones, typhoons tend to be even larger and more powerful than hurricanes, since the northwest Pacific Ocean provides a larger area in which to form.

The largest typhoons are called _*super typhoon*s_. To count as a super typhoon, a storm must have sustained winds of more than 150 miles per hour. While it is possible for a strong Category 4 or 5 hurricane to be as powerful as a super typhoon, most of the most powerful storms in recorded history have been super typhoons. For example, probably the largest and most intense tropical cyclone on record was 1979’s Super Typhoon Tip, which was estimated to have sustained winds of more than 190 mph and which sent gale-force winds as far as 650 miles from its center. Its central pressure was measured at a record low of 870 millibars. (Lower pressure tends to make for more powerful storms.) In contrast, 2005’s Hurricane Wilma set the record for lowest pressure measured in the Atlantic at 882 millibars. (On Monday morning, Sandy’s pressure was measured at 943 millibars.)

Typhoons and cyclones also tend to cause more deaths, especially when they hit less-developed areas, though they don’t cost as much in property damage as the hurricanes that hit the United States. The 1970 Bhola Cyclone was perhaps the deadliest storm in history, killing at least 300,000 people and perhaps over 500,000 people (estimates vary), most of whom were swept away in the storm surge. Like Bhola, most of the deadliest storms in modern history have hit India and Bangladesh, where the death tolls have been in the tens of thousands. The deadliest hurricanes in the United States have killed hundreds and even, in a few cases, more than a thousand, with Hurricane Katrina killing more than 1,700. Measured in dollars, the Bhola Cyclone cost in the tens of millions, while several U.S. storms have cost in the billions. Katrina was one of the costliest storms in history, at an estimated $81 billion.

While they don’t cause as much large-scale damage, the worst kind of storm to find at your doorstep would be a tornado or a firestorm. Both are rare and impact smaller areas, but they can spread quickly and have a higher fatality rate than any cyclone. The deadliest single tornadoes have killed in the hundreds, while the United States’ deadliest firestorm, which is a forest fire fed by the wind, killed more than 1,000. The most damaging winter storms in modern U.S. history, which include both blizzards and ice storms, have been comparatively less lethal but have still left dozens dead and as much as $1 billion in damages. Deaths from dust storms and sand storms are relatively rare both at home and abroad, though they can help spread diseases and in recent years have killed dozens of Americans in traffic accidents.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2012)

Η Σάντι, φυσικά, γιατί οι καταστροφές έχουν γένος θηλυκό.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 30, 2012)

Ντοκουμέντο Σάντι από φίλη στη Βοστόνη. 

Εδώ κοντά στον φάρο όταν έφτασε η Σάντι: 




Αυτό είναι πριν:



Υπάρχει και ένα βιντεάκι από το μπαλκόνι της, αλλά δεν μου δίνει επιλογή αντιγραφής. Θα δω μήπως τα καταφέρω αργότερα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Καρχαρίας σε δρόμο του Νιου Τζέρσι! Και, όχι, δεν είναι φωτοσοπιά.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Οι σήραγγες του μετρό...


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2012)

Πού να δεις τους καρχαρίες όταν θα έρθουν οι φωτογραφίες από τη Γουόλ Στριτ!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πού να δεις τους καρχαρίες όταν θα έρθουν οι φωτογραφίες από τη Γουόλ Στριτ!



Τότε βεβαιώθηκα ότι τα πράγματα είναι όντως σκούρα, όταν το χρηματιστήριο έμεινε _δύο ολόκληρες μέρες _κλειστό... Πάει, λέω. Τα ύστερα του κόσμου!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

http://butdoesitfloat.com/There-is-no-sense-in-looking-for-something-behind-phenomena-they-are


----------



## SBE (Oct 30, 2012)

Για να απαντήσω το ερώτημα, εγώ όλα αυτά τα λέω κυκλώνες για να είμαι σίγουρη, αν κι η Βίκι λέει ότι πρόκειται για _τροπικούς κυκλώνες_, γιατί κυκλώνες στη μετεωρολογία έχουμε κι άλλους. Τη Σάντι παντως τώρα τη βλέπω παντού τροπική καταιγίδα. Αν και η Νέα Υόρκη δεν είναι το πρώτο μερος που σκέφτεται κανείς όταν σκέφτεται τους τροπικούς - ειδικά αυτόν τον τροπικό της Χαβάης που μέχρι κι αντηλιακό τον έχουν κάνει :twit::inno: 
Όσο για τον τυφώνα, λέξη τιτάνια και τερατώδης, το τέρας με τα έκατό κεφάλια και τις δε θυμάμαι πόσες ουρές (αυτοι οι ΑΗΠ ανοικονόμητοι με τα άκρα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όσο για τον τυφώνα, λέξη τιτάνια και τερατώδης, το τέρας με τα έκατό κεφάλια και τις δε θυμάμαι πόσες ουρές (αυτοι οι ΑΗΠ ανοικονόμητοι με τα άκρα).



Μόνο στα γεννητικά όργανα έκαναν εκπτώσεις μεγέθους.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Είναι _*κυκλώνας*_ ή *τυφώνας* αυτό που χτύπησε τη Νέα Υόρκη;


Κάποτε τα είχα ψάξει αυτά για ένα βιβλίο, αλλά δεν βρίσκω τώρα τις σημειώσεις μου... η βίκι πάντως βοηθάει αρκετά. Έχει να κάνει με την ένταση και την κατεύθυνση των ανέμων.


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Καρχαρίας σε δρόμο του Νιου Τζέρσι! Και, όχι, δεν είναι φωτοσοπιά.



Και όμως είναι φωτοσοπιά. Από εδώ κι εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2012)

Αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν σου λένε "Don't be stupid. Get out", κι εσύ αποφασίζεις να μείνεις, ενώ το σπίτι σου είναι στη ζώνη υποχρεωτικής εκκένωσης. Το γλίτωσαν από τη λεηλασία, όμως


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και όμως είναι φωτοσοπιά. Από εδώ κι εδώ.


Βλέποντας όλες αυτές τις φωτοσοπιές που κυκλοφορούν, αναρωτιέμαι από τι πάσχουν τα άτομα που έχουν ανάγκη να κάνουν τέτοια πράγματα. Εντάξει, υπάρχει σήμερα το εργαλείο για να φτιάχνεις ψεύτικες φωτογραφίες ή για να κυκλοφορείς παλιότερες φωτογραφίες και να λες ότι είναι κάτι που συνέβη σήμερα. Ε, και; Τι ευχαρίστηση νιώθουν κάνοντας αυτή την "απάτη"; Είναι σύνδρομο Μυνχάουζεν;


----------



## pidyo (Oct 31, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Βλέποντας όλες αυτές τις φωτοσοπιές που κυκλοφορούν, αναρωτιέμαι από τι πάσχουν τα άτομα που έχουν ανάγκη να κάνουν τέτοια πράγματα.


15 λεπτά διασημότητας (έστω για τα δημιουργήματά τους).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και όμως είναι φωτοσοπιά. Από εδώ κι εδώ.



Οκέι, την πάτησα κι εγώ with the best of them. :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Βλέποντας όλες αυτές τις φωτοσοπιές που κυκλοφορούν, αναρωτιέμαι από τι πάσχουν τα άτομα που έχουν ανάγκη να κάνουν τέτοια πράγματα.


Ως κατασκευαστής δύο σχετικά περίπλοκων πρωταπριλιάτικων τα τελευταία χρόνια με χρήση φότοσοπ (το ένα βέβαια κόντεψε να βγει πραγματικότητα), μπορώ να πω ότι η ευχαρίστηση είναι καθαρά δημιουργική, ιδιαίτερα αν δεν πληγώνεται ή δεν προσβάλλεται κανείς.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2012)

Για φάρσα, το καταλαβαίνω. Για χιούμορ, επίσης το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά όταν μιλάμε για μια φυσική καταστροφή όπως είναι ο κυκλώνας Σάντυ, πού είναι το χιούμορ και η φάρσα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2012)

Ποιον πείραξε η φοτοσοπιά με τον καρχαρία;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2012)

Η φοτοσοπιά με τον καρχαρία πειράζει τους πανικόβλητους κατοίκους της περιοχής. Σίγουρα δεν προσφέρεται για φάρσες αυτή η περίσταση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2012)

Ε, νομίζω ότι είναι υπερβολή αυτό. Οι κάτοικοι έχουν να ασχοληθούν με τα πλημμυρισμένα σπίτια τους και το ηλεκτρικό που δεν έχουν και αμφιβάλλω αν θα κοιτάζουν φοτοσοπιές στο νέτι. Πιο πολύ θα σοκάρει τους φιλόζωους (εγώ σκέφτηκα: «το καημένο το ζωντανό»).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πιο πολύ θα σοκάρει τους φιλόζωους (εγώ σκέφτηκα: «το καημένο το ζωντανό»).



Κι εσείς θύμα, αγαπητέ δόκτωρ; :woot: Καλά το είπα εγώ with the best of them... :laugh:
Άλεξ, η συγκεκριμένη φωτοσοπιά κομπλάρισε μόνο ανθρώπους σαν τον δόκτορα κι εμένα που έχαψαν το παραμύθι κι ας είναι πάντα ψυλλιασμένοι ;)
Πραγματικά, δεν νομίζω πως έθιξε ή έβλαψε κανέναν από τους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους. Άλλωστε τι χειρότερο μπορεί να τους κάνει μια εικόνα τη στιγμή που στην πραγματικότητα έχασαν τα σπίτια, τις περιουσίες, ενίοτε και τη σωματική τους ακεραιότητα ή ακόμα και τη ζωή τους;


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2012)

Ένας φίλος που διαπιστωμένα ανήκει στα εύκολα θύματα φαρσέρ και απατεώνων έστειλε στο ιμέλι μου (την ηλεδιεύθυνσή μου) την άλλη ιστορία με την καρχαρίνα που έγινε στενός κορσές στον ψαρά που της έβγαλε το αγκάθι από το πόδι, σόρι, λάθος μύθος, που την ξέμπλεξε από τα δίχτυα κτλ κτλ. Δεν τη διάβασα όλη την ιστορία. Πήγα κατευθείαν στο snopes.com και βρήκα ότι η αξιόπιστη πηγή της ιστορίας την είχε δημοσιεύσει σαν πρωταπριλιάτικη φάρσα. Σαν καρχαρίες τα χαύουμε...

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/sharkslove.asp


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2012)

bernardina said:


> στην πραγματικότητα έχασαν τα σπίτια, τις περιουσίες, ενίοτε και τη σωματική τους ακεραιότητα ή ακόμα και τη ζωή τους;


Φαντάζεσαι όμως να τη γλιτώσεις από αέρηδες, καταρρεύσεις, πλημμύρες, καλώδια — και να σε φάει ο καρχαρίας;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 31, 2012)

Προβληματισμοί Νεοϋορκέζων πριν από 18 ώρες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 31, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κι εσείς θύμα, αγαπητέ δόκτωρ; :woot::


Εμ, εμπιστεύτηκα έγκυρες πηγές...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Προβληματισμοί Νεοϋορκέζων πριν από 18 ώρες...


_Cf._: Προβληματισμοί Αθηναίων μετά από μια βροχούλα = πόσα DSLAM θα πέσουν...


----------



## Earion (Oct 31, 2012)

Για το αν το Σάντι είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό, γιά δείτε εδώ *Tropical cyclone naming* (γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα). Τι λέει; Βρισκόμαστε στον κύκλο των αρσενικών ονομάτων ή των θηλυκών;


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2012)

Βρε παιδιά, πώς κάνετε έτσι! 
Οι καρχαρίες είναι φίλοι μας 
Ο καρχαρίας που θα βγει στη στεριά όπως στις φωτογραφίες θα υποφέρει, γιατί θα είναι σα να τον έχουν βάλει σε γυάλα 2χ2, θα έρχονται καταπάνω του καδρόνια και σκουπίδια και δέντρα και όλα τα σχετικά και δεν θα ξέρει πού να κρυφτεί. 
Και παρεμπιπτόντως, όπως έμαθα όταν πήγα να δω καρχαρίες από κοντά*, οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι μεζές για τους καρχαρίες γιατί προτιμούν ζώα πλούσια σε λίπος -βεβαίως πολλοί είμαστε πλούσιοι σε λίπος, αλλά λέει μας βάζουν κάτω οι φώκιες, ακόμα κι οι πιο καλλίγραμμες. 

* δηλαδή, όπως το λένε στις μπροσούρες, πήγα για κατάδυση με τους καρχαρίες, όπως στα ντοκυμανταίρ του Κουστώ, ώστε να μπορώ μετά να κάνω φιγούρα σε όσους νομίζουν ότι είναι επικίνδυνα :twit:


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2012)

Earion said:


> Για το αν το Σάντι είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό, γιά δείτε εδώ *Tropical cyclone naming* (γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα). Τι λέει; Βρισκόμαστε στον κύκλο των αρσενικών ονομάτων ή των θηλυκών;





nickel said:


> Αν κρίνω από τα φετινά ονόματα, πρέπει να είναι «η Σάντι», ανάμεσα σ' έναν Ραφαήλ και έναν Τόνι.



Απαντήθηκε από τον ερωτώντα. (ή: Το ερώτημα ήταν ρητορικό.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 31, 2012)

Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα:



> *Τυφώνας *(αγγλ. *typhoon*, γαλλ. *typhon*) (Μετεωρ.)
> *Χαρακτηρισμός τροπικών κυκλώνων* που αναπτύσσονται σποραδικά *στην περιοχή του Ισημερινού*, κυρίως στον δυτικό Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό και στη Θάλασσα της Κίνας.
> Οι τυφώνες είναι βίαιοι στρόβιλοι αέρα που καλύπτουν εκτεταμένες σχετικά περιοχές και είναι ιδιαίτερα συχνοί πάνω από τα δυτικά τμήματα του Ειρηνικού και του Ατλαντικού ωκεανού. [...]
> 
> ...



Αυτό το γουίλι-γουίλιζ, πολύ μου ήρεσε...


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2012)

Πού οφείλεται η Σάντι;
Θεωρίες συνωμοσίας που κυκλοφόρησαν αυτές τις μέρες, μαζεμένες εδώ. Όπου βλέπουμε τις συνηθισμένες ψυχώσεις των Αμερικανών. Το πιο ωραίο είναι ότι την καταιγίδα την έφτιαξε ο Ομπάμα για να απαγορεύσει την οπλοφορία (το κράτος θέλει να μας πάρει τα τουφέκια μας και τα πολυβόλα μας, και να μας αφήσει στο έλεος των Καναδών και των εξωγήινων, που ευκαιρία ζητάνε να εισβάλουν).


----------



## bernardina (Nov 11, 2012)

Αυτό, πάντως, δεν φαίνεται σοπιά...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

Είναι από το Associated Press, αλλά λέει «on a road near Seattle, Washington (Nov.1)»:


----------

